# Mindfulness Meditation



## RichUK (Oct 6, 2011)

This new year im going to try something called Mindfullness Mediation which work wonders for Anxiety, Obsessive Thinking, Panic and chronic pain.
Scans have actually shown that this causes changes in he brain

More on this can be found below

http://www.anxiety-ocd.info/blog/2011/02/meditation-and-your-brain/


----------



## Oblivion (Jan 1, 2013)

Damn! What a coincidence! I started getting interested in this yesterday too. The BBC showed it improves the brain, and I bought Shambala Sun magazine for more information. It can do many things. What a coincidence huh though. It surely does do something to help you. Do you ever wonder why Buddhists live the longest?


----------



## Oblivion (Jan 1, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-16406814

* Scans 'show mindfulness meditation brain boost'*


The theory that meditation can reduce stress, depression and even chronic pain is one that has been gaining in momentum in recent years.
So the BBC's David Sillito has been learning the art of mindfulness meditation in order to find out for himself.
After getting to grips with the activity, he joined some other devotees for an MRI scan to find out what impact the practice can have on brain activity.


----------



## RichUK (Oct 6, 2011)

Ye I really think that this type of meditation is so powerful and will be looking for sessions available near me. I know there are free sessions online but I think I would do better at an organised class. A friend of mine who suffers from chronic pain is also looking to do it after seeing the evidence.


----------



## Oblivion (Jan 1, 2013)

Classes? What would you search? I mean, I want to do it online but would the classes cost money?


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> Classes? What would you search? I mean, I want to do it online but would the classes cost money?


I don't know what country you're in, but Mindfulness for Dummies is probably available in most major libraries in the US. It has a guided meditation CD insert.


----------



## RichUK (Oct 6, 2011)

Cheers Haumea, will take a look at that


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

This is good stuff. Best place to learn about this is any Yoga studio where Yoga and meditation are incorporated. I live in a big University town where there is a Buddhist Temple where one can meditate (found out about it through my local NAMI affiliate) on Thursday evenings.

Many public Rec/Ed programs in your community probably offer meditation. Yoga, etc. All of this is very inexpensive. 2 hours at my local Yoga studio where this woman KNOWS her stuff and in fluent in Tibetan! and is a sweetheart is $10/pop. You can drop in when you want.

Also, a good book, "The Miracle of Mindfulness" by Zen Buddhist (Vietnamese) Thich Haht Hhan ... (always spell that wrong) ... and a book called "Just One Thing" by the author who wrote "Buddha's Brain" ... it's a workbook where you can focus on certain activities to keep you more mindful, relaxed, at peace. It takes discipline. But it does work. Like exercise.

Oh, the book *Just One Thing: developing a buddha brain one simple practice at a time* by Rich Hanson, Ph.D.

This isn't a lot of voodoo or anything. Just common sense that helps one be more calm, less disturbed by stress, etc. Tools to feel better. Nothing magic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Forgot, at my cancer center free meditation and yoga are offered to help deal with cancer stress, depression, fatigue, etc.
Man, you get cancer and you get all the help in the world. You have an emotional problem and you are a leper or something. Sad.
I think that IS changing.


----------

